# Toro 521 (1988) auger spinning slow (vid inside)



## JaCkaL829 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

New to the forum, and I'm very interested in snow removal, especially since I recently purchased my first home, and I have a very long driveway lol. I have a Honda Rancher along with a plow setup for that, but I also wanted a snow blower almost as a backup, and for the walkways. I purchased a Toro 521 snow blower off craiglist a few weeks ago. The machine although is old, is in very prestine/immaculate condition, at least to me. It was leaking gas so I figured it was bad gas, and kind of took a gamble on it. I cleaned the carb out, and finally got it started. It was running OK, but after reading the manual online, it says to remove that heater box which I didn't, not to mention the throttle was stuck in one spot since I lost the control for the carb. I ordered a new control.

I did notice that the auger seemed to be spinning kind of slow. I'm not sure if there is something wrong with it, or if that's how these machines go? I don't think they spin as fast as a single stage 2 stroke, but this kinda seemed slower than normal. I attached a video below. I'm just wondering what you guys think?

I'm thinking about replacing the drive belt and auger belt since the unit is so old, and I know it's a consumable part. I'm just not sure how difficult replacing the belts is?
Anything else I should be concerned with, or to look out for? I replaced the spark plug, put fresh gas in it with stabilizer, I still gotta lube the points, but anything else?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

